# Help!



## Stockers1981 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi,

It is looking very positive that I will have a job offer in Canterbury in the next few days! which is great news. 

The problem is I don't know where to start with relocating. I am married with 2 young children, one school age. 

I have read the stickys with good advice, but I just don't know where to start. Does anyone know of a good guide or step by step guide I can read? or give any advice?

Any advice much appreciated.

Thanks
lane:


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Stockers1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is looking very positive that I will have a job offer in Canterbury in the next few days! which is great news.
> 
> ...


We used a checklist off the immigration agents website we were using. The agent company was called WorkingIn based in Auckland and they had a few helpful links on their website with one of them being a moving guide.
If you cant find it just Google International Moving Checklist as there's a few. You need to start doing stuff from at least 3 months out before travel. It's a manic process and will keep you awake many a night.
Good luck.


----------



## Stockers1981 (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I have checked those out and they are very useful.


----------

